# Rhode Island Coffee - Crewe



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

It doesn't compare with the places I'm used to in the centre of Birmingham, but their 85% Arabica blend made for a decent flat white in this place. It seems to be a small chain in the North. Pleased to find somewhere other than Costa here, since I seem to be sent here for work quite often.

Oddly somebody is circulating a rumour that they're closing. It's a weird rumour, because I'm not sure how it could possibly affect their trade until they do actually close. I'll keep coming here while it's open.


----------

